# Holiday Villa with private swimming pool wanted for 1 week



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

Im Looking for a holiday nice looking villa preferably in Alex with a beach located within walking distance, how much roughly am i looking to pay for 1 week, budget wise but you know nice! Neeeeeeed to relax, kids can really keep you on your feet at the end of the year. a medium sizes swimming pool too is important  


Thanks


----------

